# FS- Trimac



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well this stings a little but i think its the best with the red texas coming. He is about 6 inches and a beast of a fish. Iv grown him up for a while and think nows the best time for someone else to love him.

Asking $100 obo (If buoght today Jan 20th its $50)

Pics:


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Helluva fish, Pete! good luck with the sale


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice shine on the fish. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice fish! i like the colour, very shiny green !
good luck with the sale!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Pete, I know your going to regret this one....good luck with the sale!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

soooo tempting


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!! u all like him, so buy him!! haha


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful fish


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

peter, you know thats a stacker stand right.... so just get another tank


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

need the cash.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump if u buy today hes urs for 50 bucks!! its a steal!!!


----------



## fooman (Apr 23, 2010)

*what the heck*

Man what is with this


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

fooman said:


> Man what is with this


what do you mean?

I hope you sell it Peter, but at the back of my mind i'm still hoping you decide to keep him lol


----------



## fooman (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought i had a deal with him .


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Trade*

Want to Trade for a 5 Inch Yellow African Cichlid Plus I'll throw in 30$ ??


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

cash only for a fast sale.......


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

okay ill try to arrange today, do you ever come to abbotsford?


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Man you guys are all pretty cheap for not buying this guy!!! His value is more than 100$ dollars and now Pete is putting him up for 50 and still no biters. 
Look anywhere else around there is non to be found and ordering them you'll have to pay more than what Pete is selling his for and at that size also.
Sad for no one really realizes the value in this guy.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> Man you guys are all pretty cheap for not buying this guy!!! His value is more than 100$ dollars and now Pete is putting him up for 50 and still no biters.
> Look anywhere else around there is non to be found and ordering them you'll have to pay more than what Pete is selling his for and at that size also.
> Sad for no one really realizes the value in this guy.


IMO, I don't think "us guys being cheap" is the issue here. Compatibility with tankmates is probably the issue that people are wrestling with. Google Trimac and see what you come up with....

Having said that, it is a great looking fish...good luck on the sale!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

BAM!!! Sale Pending!!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad to see someone is going to have a great looking Trimac. I am glad a sale is pending and sure it will go through as this is a wonderful looking fish at a steal of a price! I still think your going to regret letting this one go in the long run Pete.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> IMO, I don't think "us guys being cheap" is the issue here. Compatibility with tankmates is probably the issue that people are wrestling with. Google Trimac and see what you come up with....
> 
> Having said that, it is a great looking fish...good luck on the sale!


I am the one that brought them in and I am fully aware of what they are capable of which is not too much in the right setting with the right tank mates
There always people on the forum looking for big cichlids but nobody ever wants to pay the buck for quality . Trust I've had first hand experience with my past fish I've tried to sell. But hey we all have our own opinions right
And maybe you are right with people on our forum don't have the right tank to place him in.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That's great Peter I am glad you sold him and I hope he has a great new owner.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yup hes going to........ BEN!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

CONGRATS on the sale!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

WIN WIN!!! ben really wanted the fish.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome Ben will make a wonderful new owner


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh you bet i will!... hes going in the office. my addiction is back in full force!


----------

